# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کنکور تجربی یا ریاضی ؟؟

## Mojgan*M

سلام
من چهارم ریاضیم
اشنا هامون میگن کهه رشته پرستاری خیلی زود جذب میکنه از ترم 3 یا 4
راستم میگن -__-
از مشاورمون در مورد رشتم پرسیدم میگه هر کی میاد ریاضی  ب امید پارتی ای  داره میاد وگرنه کار نیست :/ 
پرستاریم تا 16000 میگیره فکر کنم
این رشته رو ادامه بدم میتونم رشته خوب قبول شم ولی خب کار نیست :/
ب نظر شما این ریسک ارزششو داره؟؟
برم تجربی کنکور بدم ؟؟؟

----------


## rez657

28تجرب
تجربی  راضی فقیری

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

بروتجربی اینومن بهت میگم که مهندسی برق درعلم وصنعت میخونم ورتبم 311منطقه 2شده و کنکور93میخام کنکور96تجربی شرکت کنم

----------


## mohammad.bh

شک نکنید تجربی رو ترک نکنید برادر من

----------


## biology115

بچه ها نظر شما در مورد پرستاری ارتش چیه؟

----------


## biology115

no body

----------


## Dr.Chamran

حتما برو تجربی .... منم رشتم ریاضیه ولی کنکور 96 تجربی میدم....حتی اگه پرستاری بیارم...یا پشت کنکور وایسم

----------


## Ehm0294

من این تاپیکو دیدم کلا نا امید شدم😐
یعنی انقد داغونه وضع کار تو رشته های مهندسی؟!من هدفم مهندسی شیمیه!!! الان یکم 2دل شدم😑

----------

